# Orijen - how much does your dog eat a day?



## whatdog (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi I'm looking at dog food at the moment.

For those who feed ORIJEN please could you give me the following info...

1, Roughly how many grams your dog gets fed in a day.
2, Roughly how much your dog weighs.
3, How active you dogs is or how much exercise it gets.

The last point is not so important but is useful.

I have found a guide on the internet as to how much to feed but I don't always trust the info as I always find I need to feed more of X or less of another if you get what I mean.

Thank you very much


----------



## whatdog (Dec 14, 2010)

By the way the reason I ask is because I'm trying to work out the cost


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

My greyhounds (25 & 27kg) eat 320g per day, slightly more than the recommend allowance I think, but they loose weight easily. They have 2 hours exercise daily


----------



## whatdog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you v much thats really useful 

Like to hear from others as well, any reviews of quality also welcome.

Thanks again.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

whatdog said:


> Hi I'm looking at dog food at the moment.
> 
> For those who feed ORIJEN please could you give me the following info...
> 
> ...


The guide is exactly that a 'guide' - each dog is different and depends on their metabolism and how much exercise they do.

To be honest I tend to watch the body tone and if I see either of my dogs losing too much weight I top up with another small meal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't fault the stuff personally, my greyhounds couldn't hold any weight or condition on food with cereals but have thrived on the Orijen - I use the six fish variety and alternate daily between Orijen and BARF. Gets 10/10 from me, I'd probably have all my dogs on it if price wasn't an issue, but the others do well on James Wellbeloved as their kibble, so no real need to change really.


----------



## whatdog (Dec 14, 2010)

912142 said:


> The guide is exactly that a 'guide' - each dog is different and depends on their metabolism and how much exercise they do.
> 
> To be honest I tend to watch the body tone and if I see either of my dogs losing too much weight I top up with another small meal.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes agree but for example the guide of the current food I'm useing suggests I should feed a significant amount less than I am and the dog is in no way fat when he moves you can see the ribs a little.

SixStar's reply was useful because the dogs are quite similar in description (about the same weight and hard to put weight on and is very active)

Obviously I might have to feed a bit more or less than SixStar but I thought personal expiriences would give me a better feel for how much I'd need to feed


----------



## whatdog (Dec 14, 2010)

SixStar said:


> I can't fault the stuff personally, my greyhounds couldn't hold any weight or condition on food with cereals but have thrived on the Orijen - I use the six fish variety and alternate daily between Orijen and BARF. Gets 10/10 from me, I'd probably have all my dogs on it if price wasn't an issue, but the others do well on James Wellbeloved as their kibble, so no real need to change really.


Thanks  our dog is the same - doesn't do well on cereals and gets very spotty if he has food with wheat in it.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine get fed approx 8 grams per kilo body weight. But my older dog gets less as prone to put on weight. Others have a lot of exercise.

Don't be tempted to add a bit more because it looks less in the dish than other food.


----------



## whatdog (Dec 14, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Mine get fed approx 8 grams per kilo body weight. But my older dog gets less as prone to put on weight. Others have a lot of exercise.
> 
> Don't be tempted to add a bit more because it looks less in the dish than other food.


Thanks  useful to know


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I fed the recommended amount for my dog's weight, but she put on some weight so I reduced the amount to about two thirds, and she was fine on that. She gets 2 hours or so exercise a day.
I switched to Fish4Dogs, so I could have both my dogs on good cereal-free food. Orijen for both would be too expensive.


----------



## whatdog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have a look at fish4dogs aswell


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My very energetic springer had 300 grams daily, probably a bit much as it's hig in protein. He weighs 20kg. He won't eat it anymore so we're looking at Fish4dogs too.


----------



## whatdog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, for the reply


----------



## dazb75 (Oct 24, 2009)

JohnT said:


> Mine get fed approx 8 grams per kilo body weight. But my older dog gets less as prone to put on weight. Others have a lot of exercise.
> 
> Don't be tempted to add a bit more because it looks less in the dish than other food.


I feed my dog Orijen. 8 grams per kilo seems a bit low. According to the feeding guide:

Eg. for 10kg the recommended amount is 150g for an active dog and 115g for a less active dog.

Can I ask what breed you have and their size. Do you consider them to be "active" or "less active".

My dog is an "active" Spanish Water Dog weighing 18kg. I feed her approx. 200g per day. Although she is a grazer and doesn't always eat all her daily allowance.

Thanks.


----------



## FRAZ (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, To help with price this offer from us at Mutley & Mog might be useful.

Orijen, ORIJEN ADULT DOG FOOD - 2 x 13.5KG BAGS FOR £100 UK

As they say every little helps.

As previously mentioned it is a feeding guide on the back of the packet. You tend to feed less Orijen compared to other foods as it has no bulking agents such as grains.

Cheers Fraz.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I fed both mine Orijen for a while. Both are roughly 25kg. Novak always had the lower recommendation on the feeding guide. Bailey had around the middle (sorry, can't remember the exact grams now). They always seemed super hungry on it though and if I upped the around any more they got the runs.

I feed Simpsons grain free now. Can't recommend it highly enough.

http://www.simpsonspremium.com/sensitive-dog-food


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

About 400-450g per day miixed with same weight in raw mince. 55-60kg DDB.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

whatdog said:


> Hi I'm looking at dog food at the moment.
> 
> For those who feed ORIJEN please could you give me the following info...
> 
> ...


I'm probably going to stir up a hornets nest for myself here but here we go.
I've had dogs all of my adult life, they have all been working ( gun ) dogs and I have to admit to never weighing out food for any of them. I just feed them what I think they need and watch their weight, if they start to gain, as they do sometimes in the closed season I cut them down. The only changes I make are, in the closed season I feed them a medium protien diet and around three weeks before the season starts I switch to a high protien one which they're kept on 'till the season ends. I've never had overweight or unhealthy dogs.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> I fed both mine Orijen for a while. Both are roughly 25kg. Novak always had the lower recommendation on the feeding guide. Bailey had around the middle (sorry, can't remember the exact grams now). They always seemed super hungry on it though and if I upped the around any more they got the runs.
> 
> I feed Simpsons grain free now. Can't recommend it highly enough.
> 
> Adult Sensitive


That food looks good. Hadn't heard of it before.

I fed my 11.5kg dog on Orijen for a while. I initially fed the recommended amount for her weight, but she put on a bit of fat (first time in her life!) so I cut it back by about 10%. I later switched to Fish4Dogs so I could afford to put my other dog on it as well. Excersise - about 2 hours a day but out and about with me at work as well and agility on top.


----------

